# Cle WEP ou WAP probleme



## sylvette (11 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,
Je ne sais pas trop pourquoi mais suite à la derniere mise à jour de logiciel dont celle Airport express, l'accés à internet est difficile et aléatoire. tantôt il fonctionne tantôt pas. 
J'ai un macbook récent connecté via d-link. En bidouillant je me suis aperçu que quand je supprimait la clé de sécurité, tout remarcahit normalement. Mais dès que je mets une clé, ça ne foctionne plus à chaque fois.
Avant la mise à jour je n'avais aucun soucis de reconnaissance de clé.

Je fonctionne donc sans protéger mon réseau et j'aimerai bien le sécuriser.
Si vous pouviez me venir en aide ce serait super;


----------



## r e m y (13 Mars 2007)

Oui personnellement, je viens d'installer une borne nouvelle Airport Extreme mais si je mets une cl&#233; Wep, apr&#232;s r&#233;initialisation de la borne pour prendre en compte les r&#233;glages mon iMac G4 (celui qui me permet de configurer la borne), ne trouve plus la borne....

Si je d&#233;sactive la cl&#233; Wep, pas de probl&#232;me.

Serait-ce li&#233; au fait que ce vieil iMac dispose d'une vieille carte Airport pas extreme du tout????


----------



## r e m y (14 Mars 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Oui personnellement, je viens d'installer une borne nouvelle Airport Extreme mais si je mets une clé Wep, après réinitialisation de la borne pour prendre en compte les réglages mon iMac G4 (celui qui me permet de configurer la borne), ne trouve plus la borne....
> 
> Si je désactive la clé Wep, pas de problème.
> 
> Serait-ce lié au fait que ce vieil iMac dispose d'une vieille carte Airport pas extreme du tout????


 
en faisant quelques recherches, je trouve des fils (anciens) qui semblent dire que les premières cartes Airport ne savent gérer que des clés WEP 40 bits (donc des mots de passe de 5 caractères)

Hors quand on active le cryptage WEP de la borne Airport Extreme dans Utilitaire Airport, c'est un mot de passe de 13 caractères qui est imposé (donc cryptage 128 bits).

Mon problème veint certainement de là.

Y a-t-il moyen de configurer la borne Airport Extreme pour qu'elle accepte une clé WEP 40 bits?

Je ne vois rien en config manuelle de la borne.....


----------



## Original-VLM (14 Mars 2007)

Avez vous test&#233; en WPA ?


----------



## r e m y (14 Mars 2007)

Original-VLM a dit:


> Avez vous testé en WPA ?


 
oui mais... pas mieux. Une fois la borne configurée depuis mon iMac, elle se réinitialise pour prendre en compte les réglages et une fois qu'elle a redémarré, mon iMac ne peut plus y accéder. Je dois donc faire un reset complet de la borne pour supprimer le codage WAP (ou WEP) et recommencer la configuration.

Bon ce n'est pas hyper important (j'ai configuré pour créer un réseau fermé, de façon à ce que ma borne ne soit pas visible par mes voisins. C'est une protection très faible, mais il ne faut pas être parano non plus)


----------



## morillo (25 Mars 2007)

j'ai eu aussi des soucis de connexion mais ils se sont resolus lorsque j'ai entré le driver 1.1.7 de la clé  RT2571W/RT2671+RT2500USB	a cette adresse

http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Macintosh.html

bon link


----------



## wetterle (25 Mars 2007)

J'ai exactement le même problème et je me demande comment revenir en arriere. C'est a dire comment supprimer la mise a jour qui ma foutu le foin. Si quelqu'un sait comment supprimer cette mise a jour plus que douteuse.


----------



## r e m y (25 Mars 2007)

wetterle a dit:


> J'ai exactement le même problème et je me demande comment revenir en arriere. C'est a dire comment supprimer la mise a jour qui ma foutu le foin. Si quelqu'un sait comment supprimer cette mise a jour plus que douteuse.



Quelle mise à jour????


----------



## morillo (26 Mars 2007)

le desistalleur est dans le dossier d'installation il utilise la console unix il suffit de rentrer le mot de passe utilisateur lorsqu il est demandé


----------

